# Air Gear



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

raw manga (73-144)


The fight isn't over yet.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 30, 2012)

Of course it isn't.

Really wonder what you guys are expecting from this fight.

Anyways, _"Null Wind"_ is back.


----------



## Tangible (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't even follow this shit sometimes. 

Who edits this series every week? Are they sitting around slurping underneath OG's desk telling him this makes sense?


----------



## CosmicJC (Mar 31, 2012)

It's really depressing, because I was so much into air gear that I got into the aggressive skating scene even :/

but the series is honestly incomprehensible now, and breaks sensible narrative structure so damn frequently. I really don't know what has happened to cause this weird shift over the past year...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 1, 2012)

lol. what did i just read??


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah this manga has really fallen ... ah well ...


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 1, 2012)

So Ikki looked like he died, but he still didn?t die, and now they?re talking about whose "wings" are better? 

Oh man, hope this ends soon...I?ll re-read it when I?ve got the time, but I?ll stop after the first arcs probably... OR it may be better in  one go, like Tenjou Tenje (I swear, when I read it in one go everything made sense, it?s because I still remembered most characters and the story perhaps ).... Still, won?t bet on it!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2012)

AG started sucking post-Behemoth, IMO. I wish it just stuck to the whole sport/culture aspect of AT's.


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 6, 2012)

Air Gear Manga to End in 5 More Chapters in Japan




> This year's 19th issue of Kodansha's Weekly Shōnen Magazine is announcing on Wednesday that the manga creator "Oh! great" (Ōgure-Ito) is ending his Air Gear racing tournament series in five more chapters.
> 
> The manga launched in Weekly Shōnen Magazine in 2002. Del Rey published up to the manga's 17th volumes in North America, although Kodansha Comics has since taken over the series as of the 18th volume. Kodansha Comics is publishing the 23rd of the 35 current volumes in North America this month.
> 
> ...



Source: 

So Air Gear is ending on 356/357 ? So a power full manga of Shounen Magazine ends and that's a good point now, instead of stretching the manga.

Anyway, I hope that we get a new Anime-Series of "Air Gear". We need it !!


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh nice, good to see that it is ending.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2012)

Creators often suck at killing things


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 8, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Air Gear Manga to End in 5 More Chapters in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2012)

so it is ending hope a better one the tenge tenjou


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 8, 2012)

Considering what's going on in the recent chapter it's a good thing OG is ending this disaster.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2012)

5 Fucking chapters left no wonder OG! is doing what ever the fuck that he can with his manga. Hes making it a part of himself... Fuck if I was him I would seriously do the same thing its his mind and he wants to let it ravish into infinity to make us all feel the same thing. Shit though this is a nice long battle I can see 3 more chapters with fighting and the last two with just the love stands and see how it can really end.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 13, 2012)

This chapter,... By punching that switch, Rika's regalia is going beserk. How and when was that made possible? Making a fucking skate go beserk?
When did Rika snap out of the hypnosis/brainwashing?

Oh and by one punch/kick a vortex was created? Say what now?

This shit is supposed to end in five chapters? Well fuck this is going to suck...Hard.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh, Ito..


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 15, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> This chapter,... By punching that switch, Rika's regalia is going beserk. How and when was that made possible? Making a fucking skate go beserk?
> When did Rika snap out of the hypnosis/brainwashing?
> 
> Oh and by one punch/kick a vortex was created? Say what now?
> ...





It makes perfect sense.....NOT!!!

But ah well, I just want to see this end. And hope OG! starts doing hentais again xD ("When your wind entered me!" - ;DD)


----------



## Kanae (Apr 18, 2012)

Ikki vs Sora has been a complete clusterfuck and a let down, but it feels kind of surreal to real it will really end in 5 chapters, since I've been following this for so long and all  Hopefully O!G will manage to wrap up the fight in an acceptable manner


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 18, 2012)

Chapter 353 Raw


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 20, 2012)

too


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 20, 2012)

...


okay, i totally did not see this coming.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

That took me by surprise.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 20, 2012)

No, no, no—you guys are doin' it wrong.

_"wtf jus happen?"_

_"i dunno wats going on nemore!"_

_"dis manga need to end alredy!!1"_

... There, that's what replies in the AG thread are supposed to sound like now.

​


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

> ... There, that's what replies in the AG thread are supposed to sound like now.



It's gotten to the point where nothing fazes us anymore, we don't really care anymore.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 20, 2012)

^indeed.

Tough Sora is an asshole...even more than what we have seen. To sacrifice his child for a an empty dream.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 20, 2012)

Heheh. I just realised that this is the Inigo/Wesley fight from Princess Bride.

Sora: You are wonderful.
Ikki: Thank you; I've worked hard to become so.
Sora: I admit it, you are better than I am.
Ikki: Then why are you smiling?
Sora: Because I know something you don't know.
Ikki: And what is that?
Sora: I... am not using the batteries of my ATs.
Ikki: You are amazing.
Sora: I ought to be, after 20 years.
Ikki: Oh, there's something I ought to tell you.
Sora: Tell me.
Ikki: I'm not using my Regalia either.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> ^indeed.
> 
> Tough Sora is an asshole...even more than what we have seen. To sacrifice his child for a an empty dream.



Yeah, to think that he was such an awesome character once.


----------



## Tangible (Apr 20, 2012)

Holy shit. Ikki was running with normal AT? 

I wish the plot was as good as the art -.-


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 21, 2012)

Really now  ? But I have gone through the previous chapters and we never see his AT's up close. 

We do see Ringo's AT's and those are clearly not the storm regalia.
Ch. 143

That is before they split and after they split she still uses her own.
I.e. O!G is just pulling stuff from his ass.

But how is even remotely able to execute all those moves without the storm regalia is beyond me. Not that anything else they've done is remotely possible.

"Wind coming out from him". Air Gear reached a new "high" with that one


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 21, 2012)

To be fair it is possible to perform high end tricks without a regalia they just help.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, after they even have an AI planted in Rika, I don?t even...

Ah well, it ends soon. And I think the most despaired ones are the readers xD


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2012)

That was not bad.  Only loose end is Ringo Storming.


----------



## Major_Glory (Apr 21, 2012)

I feel a bit cheated with Ikki not using the Storm Regalia. I've been waiting for that for a year or two now. Looks like he's never going to use it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 21, 2012)

Tangible said:


> Holy shit. Ikki was running with normal AT?
> 
> I wish the plot was as good as the art -.-



Yep he should try to at least co-write with somebody else one of these days.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 23, 2012)

354
this Audrey piccy
Battle is still going on


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 23, 2012)

only three more chapters but for some reason I keep thinking this will never end.

And what the fuck is Yoshitsune doing there?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 23, 2012)

i might me missing something.. but didn't Sora blind himself when this fight started??


----------



## vegitabo (Apr 23, 2012)

Is this still a simulation or when did that end?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 23, 2012)

That _"simulation"_ only lasted for a single chapter, if I remember correctly.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 24, 2012)

@mizt

He did but he can "see" with the Sky Regalia... WHICH HE ISN'T WEARING. JEGUS.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 30, 2012)

Well shit, he just pulled another trick out of his ass, didn't he?
The storm and thorn regalia in one AT and not to mention that the storm regalia has everything from the other AT users?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2012)

Yet another shitty chapter. FFS, OG, get back to AT's as a sport D:


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 30, 2012)

This chapter was soooooo hilarious D

I don?t really care if it makes sense anymore, but that was just great xD


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 30, 2012)

So we got Nakama Power?

At least Yoshitsune looked badass among all the bullshit going on there.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 30, 2012)

Ugh, atleast it's not spoonfed...right?


----------



## Athrum (May 2, 2012)

I think it was a very good chapter


----------



## noobthemusical (May 2, 2012)

It actually makes sense that it has the abilites of the other ATs remember it has the flame Regalia's copy ability along with the Regalias of the other Kings already so yeah.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ringo saved Rika.
Dr. Minami is killed by sky regalia.
Sky regalia went nuts, self disstructed? Kiric's book.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Well, I certainly didn't expect that.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 7, 2012)

I think no one expected that....


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 8, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





didn't see that coming!


----------



## Athrum (May 11, 2012)

So basically Ikki's dad appeared just to be a douche and get killed by the regalia? Bummer....


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 15, 2012)

air gear c356 


*Spoiler*: __ 



no gravity and we are still fighting Sora



next week last chapter has 40 pages.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 15, 2012)

you know what is fun? even with all their power that shit ended in a common and lame street fight with a single differenc ethat they are in the sky.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Good to see that it is coming to an end.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 15, 2012)

Needs more shockwaves.


----------



## Idol (May 20, 2012)

*Air Gear #357 Raw Here:* 

*-----*

​For those which wonder, yes this is the final chapter!


----------



## BlueDemon (May 20, 2012)

Where the heck are all the scans?


----------



## SaiST (May 20, 2012)

Man, can't believe it's done.


*Spoiler*: _So, old man Minami_ 



... Really did die, it seems. Wonderin' if he reveals what his relationship to Ikki was.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 20, 2012)

the fuck did i just read??


----------



## Tangible (May 20, 2012)

Really weird style to end your series on. I can't help but feel like he really lost his idea for this series and it violently spun out of control.

In a way I am sad to see it end; but part of me is so happy it is over. This, to me, will be one of those series that showed SO much promise only to have it pissed away due to the authors inability to keep the spirit of the manga going.

Oh well; I will read O!G's next series since I'm sure it will have wonderful art and will start off strong. I guess I love disappointment.


----------



## Gabe (May 20, 2012)

weird ending


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 21, 2012)

Summary by suarhnir @ mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> oyos
> 
> so emily, nakayama, ringo and that one popular girl from shinonome formed a band. simca is a freelance journalist (i believe all the 'recording' frames we see are her interviews).
> 
> ...





Open the Sky


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 21, 2012)

Tangible said:


> Edit: There appears to be no closure? Really? No epilogue? One of the worst ending ever candidates



Isn't it apparent that the chapters goes back and forth from the end of the Sora vs Ikki battle, to some time later when the world is once again stable?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Summary by suarhnir @ mangahelpers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not sure how I feel about it yet but I suppose that it could be worse.


----------



## ReleaseTheKraken (May 21, 2012)

I thought this series would never end. It just keep going and going.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Thankfully it is over now.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 21, 2012)

Digging the art and visual imagery. Always top notch!


*Spoiler*: __ 



The video recording style throughout the chapter was a nice touch showing the events post battle. 

The final page was pretty sweet. Back to the streets and alleyways.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 21, 2012)

Hey Obama's back.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 21, 2012)

and fucking Steve Hawking


----------



## luffy no haki (May 21, 2012)

finally this is over


----------



## Agmaster (May 21, 2012)

Well, can't say it wasn't a fun ride.


----------



## Athrum (May 25, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Well, can't say it wasn't a fun ride.



True, feel kinda sad that is over which happens everytime a manga i really like ends, we kinda devote ourselves with this little ritual of reading it every week for some years.
I really liked the ending, only thing that was missing was some IkkixRingo xD

Oh well, see you next time till OhGreat!'s new series, hope it is as much fun as this one.


----------



## Araragi (May 27, 2012)

WTF?? I don't understand. Air Gear 354 was the last one. Is there never gonna be a new translated chapter coming out?


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 27, 2012)

The last three chapters of Air Gear are finally translated
Ch. 44
Ch. 44
Ch. 44

Edit: The ending is pretty much exactly what I expected so I wasn't really let down. I have the same feeling as the ending to Tenjho Tenge. Despite my hangups with this series I will still read whatever Oh Great! dishes out next because I'm a masochist


----------



## reaperunique (May 27, 2012)

So we have no closure what so ever about Ikki, Ringo and Kururu.

This was a shit end to a manga that became shit well before it reached its halfway point.


----------



## SaiST (May 27, 2012)

Heh. Didn't reveal Ikki's relationship with Dr. Minami.

lulz @ the _"revived"_ Sano being a fake.

Oh well, got a little too stupid during the later arcs, but it was still a fun ride.


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2012)

okay ending i guess the cover is suppose to show that ikki and ringo got together or something


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 27, 2012)

And thus it ends.

A shame it ended so.. _shittily_


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 27, 2012)

> Dr. Minami was mastermind behind everything





> He does NOTHING and DIES



Mother of god.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 27, 2012)

"Look forward to Oh!Great's next Masterpiece!"


----------



## Xnr (May 27, 2012)

What an exceptional shit ending to what was probably my favourite manga/anime concept. I still love listening to AG's soundtrack.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 27, 2012)

LooneR said:


> What an exceptional shit ending to what was probably my favourite manga/anime concept.
> 
> I still love listening to AG's soundtrack.



Oh!shi-
O!G Should have just kept this a sports manga but no.
Seriously this was the first "Sports" manga I read.
Then it took the bullshit road of disaster.
Disappointed.

Shut up!
Soundtrack is the only good thing left of this.
I stil have this on my MP3:
[YOUTUBE]4ZYozk9gm0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 28, 2012)

Loved that final chapter cover.   Ikki/Ringo awesomeness

those 2 pages of Kazu and Emily totally won the whole chapter


----------



## Succubus (May 28, 2012)

terrible manga...actually I skipped some chapters when read the latest ch. what a lame-ass ending.. 

coz I read it for the art


----------



## Cooli (May 28, 2012)

Oh shit. The series ended? Did it ever get better because when I stopped it had gotten pretty crappy


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Cooli said:


> Oh shit. The series ended? Did it ever get better because when I stopped it had gotten pretty crappy



It never really gets better in my opinion.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 28, 2012)

be honest, who didn?t end up reading this to the end only for the art?

this went from:

"Fucking Amazing shit! "

to

"Wow, decent one "

to

" What the hell...? "

to

" Just let this piece of shit finish already "


----------



## Suigetsu (May 28, 2012)

That was like the most awful and half assed ending I have ever seen. Granted Air gear had been extremely mediocre for years and the fights where super boring but seriously... you would had expected a more elaborated finale no? It left a lot of things in the air.

Also what happened to the ''date'' with simca and Ikki? I tough it would had been awesome if it would had ended with a scene of them riding at the park where he had discovered AT for the first time.

What a fking waste...


----------



## Succubus (May 29, 2012)

I'm not gonna read oh great's next.. obviously it will be another mindless action with retarded plot 

chance if it's romance/ecchi then maybe maybe I'll read it... probably it won't coz context says so "masterpiece"


----------



## Random (May 29, 2012)

You guys have no idea how happy I am to find out that I'm not the only one who thought the ending was a big heaping pile of bullsh*t.

Unlike a lot of people, I really think this manga had the potential to be amazing (like it was in the beginning). But Oh Great just went terribly wrong. It was basically the DBZ effect because the powers they had just got way too extra. 

The ending literally defied the laws of physics. How the hell do you reverse the gravity of the whole planet?....with skates! Then they didn't even explain anything in the end either. Simca becomes a video journalist and Kazu got the girl (which was the best part), but that's it.

I've never been so frustrated by a manga in my life


----------



## noobthemusical (May 29, 2012)

Kazu X Emily. I liked the end for that if nothing else.

Also I guess the sky Regalia found a way to harness all the gravitons on earth. At least that's the vaguely scientific bullshit I'd go with.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 29, 2012)

Gabe said:


> okay ending i guess the cover is suppose to show that ikki and ringo got together or something



That?s a possibility, but some probably won?t take that as proof, so it pretty much remains open 

So this is it, huh? Not thaaat bad, I guess. I?ll have to re-read this series anyway, so I can actually make sense of everything (especially remembering who?s who )...

Still confused about Dr. Minami?s death and what he actually wanted to achieve and I?m confused about Rika?s pregnancy (was she still pregnant while brain-washed or did she get pregnant again after it?!).

Now I?m curious about this next "masterpiece"


----------



## Suigetsu (May 30, 2012)

Oh great's shit left a lot of things in the air, I honestly cant believe how shit the ending was and how shit it wrapped up.
It's like he was rushing things and kept writing just for the sake of doing it rather than to tell a fking story.

Also the Ringo and Ikki relationship and cover was fking obnoxious. I have never felt sooo frustrated by the ending of a manga or comic.

Simca becoming a video journalist was so... random.


----------



## Random (May 30, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Oh great's shit left a lot of things in the air, I honestly cant believe how shit the ending was and how shit it wrapped up.
> It's like he was rushing things and kept writing just for the sake of doing it rather than to tell a fking story.
> 
> Also the Ringo and Ikki relationship and cover was fking obnoxious. I have never felt sooo frustrated by the ending of a manga or comic.
> ...


Not the good kind of random either


----------



## Suigetsu (May 30, 2012)

Random said:


> Not the good kind of random either



yeah I was really, really disappointment with OG 

He has lost all credibility now, he should do the art and someone else should do the script, cause this guy cant write for s***t.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 30, 2012)

What exactly did he let in the air? (I?m serious here, have forgotten lots of things, so I don?t really miss any explanations....other than not understanding what?s up with Dr. Minami ).


----------



## Random (May 30, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> yeah I was really, really disappointment with OG
> 
> He has lost all credibility now, he should do the art and someone else should do the script, cause this guy cant write for s***t.



This was my first OG read. Have no doubt, it will also be my last.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 30, 2012)

Random said:


> This was my first OG read. Have no doubt, it will also be my last.



I heard and knew that a lot of people liked  tengue tongue wathever, was planning on reading it but after this and after hearing that it had a similar ending, all I can say is. Fck you OG, fck you every time you think and see skating. 

His way of thinking *nothing that a pair of fan service tits cant fix* that was outrage lame. A disgrace.


----------



## reaperunique (May 30, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> What exactly did he let in the air? (I?m serious here, have forgotten lots of things, so I don?t really miss any explanations....other than not understanding what?s up with Dr. Minami ).



I guess a less retarded explanation of everything? Really, skates making people float? creating tornadoes, all kinds of appendices that spring from those skates, etc.

He should have kept it an (exaggerated) sports manga.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 30, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> I heard and knew that a lot of people liked  tengue tongue wathever, was planning on reading it but after this and after hearing that it had a similar ending, all I can say is. Fck you OG, fck you every time you think and see skating.
> 
> His way of thinking *nothing that a pair of fan service tits cant fix* that was outrage lame. A disgrace.



Tenjho Tenge's ending was more satisfying than Air Gear for the sheer fact it actually wrapped up loose ends (most of of them) and gave a satisfying final fight so I wouldn't say they're similar. As for the series while it's convoluted it's not as confusing or hard to follow as Air Gear there's just alot of info to intake and once you got that down the story is fairly simple. If anything I won't recommend it for anything other than the art


----------



## BlueDemon (May 30, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> I heard and knew that a lot of people liked  tengue tongue wathever, was planning on reading it but after this and after hearing that it had a similar ending, all I can say is. Fck you OG, fck you every time you think and see skating.
> 
> His way of thinking *nothing that a pair of fan service tits cant fix* that was outrage lame. A disgrace.



After re-reading TT, I can say the ending wasn?t THAT bad. And you can also understand the Flashback arc if you do it one read  I?d recommend the manga, even though it gets quite crazy later on (but not really comparable to AG xD)



reaperunique said:


> I guess a less retarded explanation of everything? Really, skates making people float? creating tornadoes, all kinds of appendices that spring from those skates, etc.
> 
> He should have kept it an (exaggerated) sports manga.



Well, those powers aren?t an issue he should have solved in the ending, but at a point before it 
And yeah, I just loved the first arcs or so, before the body swaps and Cyberparasites and that whole shit...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 30, 2012)

Wasnt the main character from Tenjou Tenge a douche and retard?


----------



## Jotun (May 30, 2012)

"Look forward to Oh!Great's next fantastic masterpiece!" 

Not gonna lie, prolly made up for the shitty ending.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 30, 2012)

I dropped the manga sometime around when they first went to the aircraft carrier and only picked it up for the final ten chapters or so. I have a feeling nothing much was lost especially after that ending. TT was much more satisfying and that says alot.


----------



## Succubus (May 30, 2012)

yeah TT ending wasn't that bad.. but still terrible plot... Oh Great always started great in the beginning laters he had no idea what's going with plot.. then get rushed!! Majin, TT and AG now

THE STORY MAKES ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE... 

I don't get that why Oh! Great stopped hentai in his career.. because it's about money?


----------



## Golden Witch (May 30, 2012)

O!G prolly has a meth lab at home.

Can't think of another excuse as to why he always fucks up.


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2012)

LooneR said:


> What an exceptional shit ending to what was probably my favourite manga/anime concept. I still love listening to AG's soundtrack.


Agreed. I really liked the original concept behind the manga and I thought it had a lot of promise.

Shame, OG fucked it up hard. 


Kuwabara99 said:


> Loved that final chapter cover.   Ikki/Ringo awesomeness
> 
> those 2 pages of Kazu and Emily totally won the whole chapter



I know right? Fanservice = The only redeeming aspect of Air Gear's final hundred chapters.


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 31, 2012)

"*Look forward to Oh!Great's next fantastic masterpiece!*" 

Lol you bet I will. 

I look forward to a cool new manga with an awesome premise 
that starts out good, than plateaus, and gradually gets worse
and worse until you're just waiting for it to end. That's been my
experience with Air Gear and Tenjou Tenge.


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 4, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Wasnt the main character from Tenjou Tenge a douche and retard?



Wasn't the main character from Air Gear a douche and retard?  I think that's OG's whole thing with main characters making them unbearable douchebags.  He also has to make slutty chicks who fight in next to nothing and are dumber then shit.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 4, 2012)

Only dumb girl he has made is Aya from TT.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 4, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Only dumb girl he has made is Aya from TT.



And Rika


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 4, 2012)

Carnevil said:


> Wasn't the main character from Air Gear a douche and retard?  I think that's OG's whole thing with main characters making them unbearable douchebags.



Pretty sure Ikki is accepted as a humble, genius saint _compared_ to Souichiro Nagi... 

There are people who actually dont mind Ikki, and wait for it....actually like him. Dont know if the same for the other guy.


----------



## Random (Jun 4, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> And Rika


Rika wasn't dumb


Waking Dreamer said:


> Pretty sure Ikki is accepted as a humble, genius saint _compared_ to Souichiro Nagi...
> 
> There are people who actually dont mind Ikki, and wait for it....actually like him. Dont know if the same for the other guy.


I actually didn't mind Ikki most of the time. At times, he was a little over the top with his arrogance, but I could deal with it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 4, 2012)

Come on, Soichirou wasn?t that bad...at least he got better after he learned he?s just an ant at his new school


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 4, 2012)

well that wasnt satisfying at all. keep the last two pages, burn everything else. i really wish og hadnt rushed it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 4, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Wasnt the main character from Tenjou Tenge a douche and retard?



After a while I started rooting for Masataka as main character instead.



BlueDemon said:


> Come on, Soichirou wasn?t that bad...at least he got better after he learned he?s just an ant at his new school



You mean early on?

Because after he started taking on those supernatural abilities, on the martial artist department I started rooting for Mitsuomi instead.

Bottom line the Takayanagis ruled. Keep it simple stupid OG!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 5, 2012)

Random said:


> Rika wasn't dumb


Her actions in the final stretch says otherwise 

Not sure how anyone can say she wasn't stupid since that was the only way OG! could move the plot


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 5, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> After a while I started rooting for Masataka as main character instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I?m pretty much always loyal to the main character (all the more when other people like they rivals more or root for others as the main character ), so I always thought he?s the real main  
Although I agree, he should have kept it simple...though it really was positive that not everything had this good/evil-scheme (at least for me...).


----------



## Athrum (Jun 12, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> After a while I started rooting for Masataka as main character instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At the end wasn't shown that Masataka was the perfect warrior or something, that should make him kinda like the main character xD


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh Great -_-

I loved Air Gear and Tenjho Tenge so much at the start then they both became weird, very weird and bad.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 25, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Oh Great -_-
> 
> I loved Air Gear and Tenjho Tenge so much at the start then they both became weird, very weird and bad.



After re-reading TT, I can say I understood it and liked it much better. Plan to do the same for Air Gear, but I fear I won?t like the shitty ending better...


----------



## El Guapo (Sep 20, 2012)

So whats next for Oh Great? I miss Air Gear and the artwork.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 20, 2012)

Hopefully, he'll be handling the art assets alone for his next project, and cooperate with a much more capable writer.

I wasn't as disheartened about the direction the manga went in as a lot of others were, I accepted it for what it was and got what enjoyment I could out of it 'til it's conclusion. But, there was unquestionably a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 21, 2012)

He should draw some hentai....(yeah, I know, he did already - or was it Gantz?s mangaka?).

I agree with SaiST, his mangas start out really good but then they take a turn for the worse (although, as I already said, TT was pretty okay after re-reading it in one go).

I?d be incredibly cool to have him as an artist and a capable writer as the author!


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 21, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> He should draw some hentai....(yeah, I know, he did already - or was it Gantz?s mangaka?).



Yeah he did draw some.
Nothing soft either.

Not unusual for Mangaka to draw Hentai I believe.
Rei Hiroe (Black Lagoon) als has his fair share.


----------



## Tangible (Aug 25, 2013)

Reread a few chapters recently. Still so pissed at how this series went; reading through parts of it again didn't feel as bad though. Sigh


----------



## rajin (Dec 23, 2015)

*Seems like an extra chapter  but title is chapter 358

Chapter 34*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 23, 2015)

wow. wooooooow.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 23, 2015)

I miss this guy's art a lot, but his stories are always a clusterfuck.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 23, 2015)

Awesome to get this chapter


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Dec 23, 2015)

Is this confirmation that there was Harem Ending?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 23, 2015)

We're talking Air Gear again?  Oh...._Great._


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 23, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> We're talking Air Gear again?  *Oh....Great.*



^This fuckin guy...

Man, I miss Air Gear. Yes, it became absurdly stupid plotline wise, but still, it was a fun read.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 23, 2015)

Ikki getting all the pussy.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 23, 2015)

Ikki x Harem was best route. 

Still nice extra


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 23, 2015)

Seems someone still hasn't given up on the main character. Nice


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 23, 2015)

Air Gear sequel maybe? Why randomly make an epilogue chapter? Whatever, I just hope Oh Great! just goes back to making hentai eventually...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 23, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Air Gear sequel maybe? Why randomly make an epilogue chapter? Whatever, I just hope Oh Great! just goes back to making hentai eventually...



It's kind of enthralling that most of the good manga artists are hentai artists,they usually have the best art.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 23, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> It's kind of enthralling that most of the good manga artists are hentai artists,they usually have the best art.



Well yeah, it makes perfect sense. When you are a hentai artist, your livelihood is dependent on how well you can make your characters look...so once they go "legit" and make mainstream manga, they have a natural edge over other mangaka who got there simply because of their good storytelling abilities. Worked for Black Lagoon, Highschool of the Dead, Prison School, Air Gear, Shokugeki no Soma...etc, etc. I just wish more artists came back to their hentai roots every once and a while


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 24, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well yeah, it makes perfect sense. When you are a hentai artist, your livelihood is dependent on how well you can make your characters look...so once they go "legit" and make mainstream manga, they have a natural edge over other mangaka who got there simply because of their good storytelling abilities. Worked for *Black Lagoon*, Highschool of the Dead, Prison School, Air Gear, Shokugeki no Soma...etc, etc. I just wish more artists came back to their hentai roots every once and a while



Dafuq! Black Lagoon is done by a hentai artist!?! .....Well I'll be damned!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 24, 2015)

Yeah, in fact...that's why the manga is on hiatus. He DID go back to his roots...and instead of making mainstream manga, he's making hentai primarily now, lol. Look up "Tex-Mex", that's his alias.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Dec 24, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well yeah, it makes perfect sense. When you are a hentai artist, your livelihood is dependent on how well you can make your characters look...so once they go "legit" and make mainstream manga, they have a natural edge over other mangaka who got there simply because of their good storytelling abilities. Worked for Black Lagoon, Highschool of the Dead, Prison School, Air Gear, Shokugeki no Soma...etc, etc. I just wish more artists came back to their hentai roots every once and a while



Well this depends on author actually and some has tendencies of their previous work affecting the new one.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 24, 2015)

The last thing I remember from the manga was Rika getting a new outfit and fighting for the enemy cus brainwashing.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 24, 2015)

Despite how bad the manga turned out the anime was still good shit. Especially the soundtrack. Like 50% of the reason I enjoyed the anime was because of the soundtrack. 

Now that I think about it either this or FMA was the first anime I watched outside of my childhood anime's(DBZ, pokemon, YYH etc). So I guess you can say it'll hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 25, 2015)

Damn, this brought up some nostalgia...had to think of early Air Gear! even before looking through the raw and even more afterwards.
Though reading the last chapter was even more confusing now with most things about the series forgotten. Damn you Oh Great!

And that was Simca who kissed Ikki, right?



Vongola King said:


> Despite how bad the manga turned out the anime was still good shit. Especially the soundtrack. Like 50% of the reason I enjoyed the anime was because of the soundtrack.
> 
> Now that I think about it either this or FMA was the first anime I watched outside of my childhood anime's(DBZ, pokemon, YYH etc). So I guess you can say it'll hold a special place in my heart.



Does the anime have the same ending? Did it cover everything?



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah, in fact...that's why the manga is on hiatus. He DID go back to his roots...and instead of making mainstream manga, he's making hentai primarily now, lol. Look up "Tex-Mex", that's his alias.



Wait a minute, the artist for Shokugeki no Souma also does Hentai?! Research...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 25, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Despite how bad the manga turned out the anime was still good shit. Especially the soundtrack. Like 50% of the reason I enjoyed the anime was because of the soundtrack.
> 
> Now that I think about it either this or FMA was the first anime I watched outside of my childhood anime's(DBZ, pokemon, YYH etc). So I guess you can say it'll hold a special place in my heart.



the soundtrack!! I still listen to it to this day!


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 25, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Damn, this brought up some nostalgia...had to think of early Air Gear! even before looking through the raw and even more afterwards.
> Though reading the last chapter was even more confusing now with most things about the series forgotten. Damn you Oh Great!
> 
> And that was Simca who kissed Ikki, right?
> ...



It only covered like the first 100 chapters of the manga or so. Some people are still waiting for a season 2 

Why do you think people call him tosh? It's his hentai pen name.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 25, 2015)

^ Well, D.Gray-Man IS back, so yeah...but I guess that was miles more popular than Air Gear! 
Didn't really pay attention to the artist, to be honest


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 25, 2015)

Eh, I never really liked D.gray-man. I think I dropped it after a wannabe vampire showed up. There was just something about D.gray-man that I didn't like.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 25, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Dafuq! Black Lagoon is done by a hentai artist!?! .....Well I'll be damned!



Not uncommon.
Hellsing was originally a hentai oneshot.
Shokugeki artist is a h legend.
While not a manga technically, Freezing creator is doing hentai of the series itself for years.
Akatsuki (Medaka Box) started with h.
Even Akamatsu did.

Same principle as with Seiyuu. You wouldn't believe how many big names worked on hentai.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 26, 2015)

^ Whut?! Hellsing too? And Akamatsu? Dang. So much research to be done 

Translation is out on MS!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I had forgotten about that promise to date Simca! Yeah, best girl. Ringo's livid now 




It says to expect more from Air Gear...dunno if I should be happy or worried. Though he can hardly do worse than the ending he brought us, so let's hope for more tits and assess and an okay story. Them doing some tricks for a change might spell something good for any kind of continuation.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 26, 2015)

Long haired simca was best girl in this series. Glad she's back. Now the OTP of ikkixsimca can commence. Fuck you ringo.

Anyways, what does "more of air gear" even entail? Like a couple of fillerish chapter a year or so or will the series come back completely?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 26, 2015)

Yeah, never really cared for Ringo tbh. The other sisters were definitely better than her, but Simca was the most fun by far (and WAY better than that other chick they tried to shoehorn in as a love interest like 2/3 of the way in )


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 26, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah, never really cared for Ringo tbh. The other sisters were definitely better than her, but Simca was the most fun by far (and WAY better than that other chick they tried to shoehorn in as a love interest like 2/3 of the way in )



tbh I like kururu more than ringo. She was always nice and level headed. Can't say the same for ringo.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 26, 2015)

The Air Gear manga is horrid. Anime was all right though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2015)

Because they stopped before it became horrid

Anyway it was a nice chapter, wonder if the guy will make some sorta spin-off or a sequel, maybe like VK said a few fillerish chapters every now and then. Or maybe he will keep making artworks for it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 26, 2015)

Yeah, the anime was awesome, because it was still a sports based series (although that Behemoth King arc was starting to change it into battle-shonen). Still, this series was a lot of damn fun...dunno why people take it so seriously. I'm hoping for a continuation because fuck it, why not?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 26, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Because they stopped before it became horrid
> 
> Anyway it was a nice chapter, wonder if the guy will make some sorta spin-off or a sequel, maybe like VK said a few fillerish chapters every now and then. Or maybe he will keep making artworks for it.



He should make more hentai for it


----------

